# Where can I get the latest new generation iPod released recently?



## ajayritik (Sep 24, 2007)

I have tried at some of the shops here but most of them dont have the latest generation iPod. Most of them are 2nd generation. How can we check which generation iPod it is? Will it be mentioned on that? Is 6th generation the latest one available? Any idea where in India? I'm looking for the 4GB or 8 GB Nano.


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

gen 2 of the nano isnt available yet ... u can only come to know version of the ipod from its shape ... the new nanos are shorter and 'fatter' the ipod classic does not come in 30gb only comes in 80 and 160 gb and also the front of the gen 6 ipods is different from the gen 5.5 ... i guess thats enough indications as to which gen the ipod is of


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 24, 2007)

It _IS_ Available, Ample India (Apple Distributor in India) had given an Advertisement in TOI.

4GB Nano "Fatty" costs 8.8k Officially, You can find it for 8k~ in Ebay, etc.


8GB = 10k
80GB Classic = 14k
160GB " = 17k


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 24, 2007)

Subzzz can you give me more details about this Ample India. Where do you stay? Do you stay in Bangalore? Can you give details about where it is located and any contact number? If you have any details about the advertisement in TOI please let me know


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2007)

Friends I tried for the latest iPod here in Hyderabad. They are not available. Infact they are selling the older generation ones. Its very expensive even the older ones. Earlier someone was telling it maybe due to custom duty and VAT. Can someone tell me where I can get the latest generation iPod as advertised in the Apple website?


----------



## iMav (Oct 15, 2007)

all available in mumbai


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 15, 2007)

Its available on Law College Road in Pune too. An Authorised apple ipod dealer.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 15, 2007)

All of you, just bookmark this page: *www.asia.apple.com/buy/locator/

Go there, select what you want to buy and which city you are in. You'll get a list of all Apple Authorised Resellers in the city with the phone numbers and addresses of each one. Now, start calling them.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2007)

Apple store, shoppers stop, ansal plaza, south X., new delhi


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

just check out the upcomming iStore by reliance . I had seen it here in bangalore, but the shops are yet to open to public. dono about the opening date. 

EDIT: according to this, the iStore will be open by the end of october.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> How can we check which generation iPod it is?


Just visit this page: *Identifying iPod Models*.

Recommended to everyone who is confused about the models of the various generations of the iPods.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

went to apple store and found out

1) Apple ipod touch 8gb : Rs.16k
2) Apple ipod touch 16gb: Rs.21k

both will be available from next month.

ipod nano fatty is already available


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

Even the iPod touch is already available, at least in Goa.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Even the iPod touch is already available, at least in Goa.


 
As per Apple, they haven't officially released ipod touch in India.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

This is official website of Apple India. Look at the homepage itself. See something familiar and shiny on the right?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 16, 2007)

Actually the latest 'fatty' nano is the Third Generation and not the second generation iPod Nano , which was the one with aluminium cvering and rounded edges .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> This is official website of Apple India. Look at the homepage itself. See something familiar and shiny on the right?


 
Yes. ipod touch is listed in the homepage of Apple India. If you remember, ipod touch was listed in the apple.com page the very day it was announced but only preoders were taken and the product was released after sometime.

As I said earlier, I got the price and availability info from Apple Store in Bangalore.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ no the iphone was listed the day it was released


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

desiibond said:
			
		

> iphone is listed in the homepage of Apple India.


Where? I don't see it.

Are you sure you didn't mean the iPod touch?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Where? I don't see it.
> 
> Are you sure you didn't mean the iPod touch?


 
Sorry mate. my bad. yes. I meant ipod touch. I saw the new ipod family album in the apple.com homepage though touch wasn't available. But, if you are sure that it's availalbe in your city (@ apple store), I should talk the the local apple store


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

It is not (yet) available in my city (Kolkata), but it is available in Goa (and Milind is a lucky  *-=beep=-*).


----------

